
Python integration for the Duktape Javascript interpreter - stefano
https://pypi.python.org/pypi/pyduktape
======
mjhea0
Nice! Just added to -> [https://github.com/realpython/list-of-python-api-
wrappers#du...](https://github.com/realpython/list-of-python-api-
wrappers#duktape---embeddable-javascript-engine)

